
Let’s Calm Down On The Google-ITA Deal - ggordan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/26/calm-down-google-ita-deal/
======
BoppreH
Visiting fairsearch.org I felt trolled. All arguments resolve around Google
filtering results to harm competition, but the reasons to why Google would
that and why ITA _isn't_ doing that are shallow at best.

Making a big frowning robot squash badly drawn planes with a sign didn't help
either.

